# Moving to Monterrey, best neighborhoods?



## autopilot (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello all,

I am moving to Monterrey, what are the best neighborhoods, close to the center, to rent an apartment?

Thanks!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

San Pedro Garza Garcia. More expensive, but worth it for the security and amenities.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

San Jeronimo is quite nice too.


----------

